# scan



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi girls I have my first scan tomorrow following my first clomid cycle (100mg) , it's been 5+ years since i've ben through it and cant remember what is a good result?...can someone run through tjhe basics Many thanks  xx  ha ha ha x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I've recently done a bit of research into this... 

I'm not sure what cycle day you're on but I think you'll be looking for dominant folicles, they should roughly grow about 2mm a day up until ovulation, there's like an optimum size of about 18mm or more for a follicle to burst through. 

Good luck for the scan.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

They will check for developing follicles and thickness of womb lining.  What cycle day will you be on ?

They usually like to see a good dominant follicle but depending what cycle day you'll be on then I can't advise on size....although they would normally look for it to be around 18mm minimum before rupturing (ie ovulation) and no more than about 26+mm.  If too small when ruptures then may mean egg inside is too immature...if too large then may mean it's only a fluid filled cyst/sac or if it is a follicle with egg then egg may be too old/mature for good fertilisation.  Follicles grow approx 1-2mm per day but some may be a little slower, some may have growth spurts.  If you have more than around 3 dominant follicles then they may advise against ttc that month due to risks of multiple pregnancy.

For the womb lining, they like to see it around 8mm minimum around ovulation to ensure nice and plump for implantation....and like follies, the womb lining can grow around 1-2mm per day, on average.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the replies girls im on CD11,  my womb lining is 7.4 mm which she was happy with for my dates, my right ovary has ..zilch,nothing   :-(, and my right has 2 x small follicles under 6mm and 1 at 9mm,  so she said it would be very difficult to determine if i'll OV. Went into scan convinced i'd have several follicles all ready to preform, now feel pretty rubbish!!!. Got bloods to do on day 21 and 24 so will have to wait ,thanks again for helping i really do appreciate it!! x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Another thing to think about is whether you'll ovulate on CD14 or whether you'll do it later... 

Got everything crossed for you. 

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

A follicle of 9mm on cd11 is good.....don't forget it's still early in your cycle so even if you were to ovulate on cd14 then that follicle has 3 days to grow.......but not everyone will ovulate on cd14 anyway.

It's a bit of a myth that everyone ovulates on cd14 and that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days.  Some women will ovulate later than cd14 (or in some cases earlier) and luteal phase can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

...and your womb lining at 7.4mm on cd11 is really good 

It was a little different for me when I was on clomid as I ovulate naturally (and don't have PCOS) and was prescribed it to boost ie release more eggs...so I did have more dominant follicles and released more eggs.  Another reason I was prescribed it (for 6mths in 2005) was because after a couple of naturally conceived early mcs, alternate months my cycles went a bit erratic so I'd have a 28 day cycle, followed by say a 32 day cycle, then 28, then 30, then 28, then 31 etc etc....but always ovulating cd14.....so by taking the clomid it regulated my cycles to 30/31 days with ovulation cd14/15....so my luteal phase was longer but more regulated.  Wierdly, it remained like that until I hit my 40th birthday and then it immediately returned back to regular 28 day cycle and ovulation cd14...have no idea why this happened !

Another thing to remember is that having progesterone blood test on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14.  Progesterone should ideally be tested at 7dpo as this is when it peaks.....so it's good that you're also having it tested on cd24 which should hopefully account for if you ovulate a little later.

Anyway, sounds like you're going in the right direction...don't feel disheartened as everything looks good for you 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi RoueyT  

Just wanted to send you lots of     Things will work out, so don't feel down 

GJ


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Mandy, Minxy Gjt, Thank for the support, crikey minxy your a wealth of knowledge!!.
Did a bit more research into follicles etc and cycles and i'm holding out that as i have PCOS that my cycle is nearer the 32 day mark so hopefully by day 18 (14 before the  is due) my single little 9mm follie will grow   and it will meet up with DH  and get snuggly in my lining!!....
What do you think??
xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I think that sounds fantastic hun. 

I have a 28 day cycle, I didn't ovulate till CD15 so a longer cycle you'd guess that you'd ovulate later. 

Keeping everything crossed for you    

Sades
xx


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Thats what i have evrything crossed for, will be looking for CM changes and temp etc.....ive readsome people not OV till past day 20, so there is a glimmer of hope for my little folie!! xx


MandyM said:


> I think that sounds fantastic hun.
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle, I didn't ovulate till CD15 so a longer cycle you'd guess that you'd ovulate later.
> 
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Yes, if you have a longer cycle then there is a chance that you would ovulate slightly later...and yes, some may ovulate cd20+.....however, as I mentioned, some may have a longer luteal phase (from ovulation to period/AF) as not everyone will have 14 days....can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

There is certainly a chance for your 9mm to grow  

Good luck
Natasha


----------

